# Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet



## Superwip (15. März 2011)

*Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

Nach der Erdbebenkatastrophe in Japan sind in Folge der damit zusammenhängenden Produktionsausfälle die Preise von Flash Speicherchips um 20% nach oben geschnellt, auch die DRAM Preise sind deutlich gestiegen.

Die Japanischen Speicherhersteller Toshiba und Elpida melden zwar, dass ihre Fabs das Beben relativ unbeschadet überstanden haben aber die Stromknappheit führt dennoch zu Produktionsausfällen

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass die Produktionsanlagen der Waferhersteller Shin-Etsu und Sumco, die einen Großteil der Wafer für die Japanischen Speicherproduzenten herstellen schwer beschädigt wurden; daher wird nun eine Waferknappheit befürchtet

Insgesamt entfallen etwa 25% der weltweiten DRAM- und über 30% der weltweiten Flashproduktion auf Japan

Die Produktionsausfälle könnten insgesamt Monate andauern, eine schwer beschädigte Waferfabrik wieder instand zu setzen ist nicht einfach...

Auch in anderen Bereichen wird eine Bauteilknappheit befürchtet, insbesondere bei Akkus, Fabriken der Firmen Seiko und Mitsubishi wurden beschädigt, auch eine Akkufabrik von Sony hat den Betrieb auf unbestimmte Zeit eingestellt.

Relativ glimpflich davongekommen sind die Displayhersteller da sich ihre Werke großteils im Süden des Landes befinden

Erdbeben in Japan: Speicherpreise steigen, Bauteilknappheit befürchtet - Golem.de


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

So ärgerlich es auch ist, aber mir ist es wichtiger, dass den Menschen dort erst mal geholfen wird, bevor irgendwelche Kapazitäten wieder hergestellt werden.


----------



## MehmetB (15. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

@Killthis:

So traurig es auch ist, aber in unserer kapitalistischen, vom Lobbyismus beherrtschten Welt ist für sowas nur oberlächlich Platz.

Der SONY-Boss soll schon schäumen vor Wut über den Produktionsstillstand.


----------



## juhu1949 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

Hab das gestern schon gelesen, nicht auf Golem, und etwas andere Zahlen. Die Preise werden steigen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*



MehmetB schrieb:


> @Killthis:
> Der SONY-Boss soll schon schäumen vor Wut über den Produktionsstillstand.


 
So ists leider. Wen interessieren 10000de Tote und eine Strahlungsdosis von 400mSv wenn die DRAM PREISE STEIGEN?!


----------



## Freestyler808 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

hmm also die Preise werden nicht steigen, sogar deutlich sinken


----------



## B3RG1 (15. März 2011)

Freestyler808 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm also die Preise werden nicht steigen, sogar deutlich sinken



Why that?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

Mir egal ! 
Will das lieber das das Land wieder auf Vorderman kommt !!!


----------



## Dexter02 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

Da kann man sich ja fast nur drüber wundern, dass es überhaupt Probleme gibt. Die Japaner sind so diszipliniert, da habe ich echt Respekt vor. Aber gut wo die Maschinen kaputt sind hilft auch, noch so viel Druck von Oben nichts ich hoffe nur das Japan das irgendwie in den Griff bekommt. Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen was in Deutschland los wäre, wenn ein AKW explodieren würde.


----------



## X6Sixcore (15. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*



Dexter02 schrieb:


> Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen was in Deutschland los wäre, wenn ein AKW explodieren würde.



Naja, ich wohne etwa 3km Luftlinie von sonem Meiler weg.

Da stelle ich mir sowas einfach nicht vor, sonst würde ich hier nicht wohnen.

Und selbst dann wäre man nicht sicher...

Aber die Info mit den steigenden Speicherpreisen kommt für mich mal wieder superpassend, trotzdem danke dafür.

MfG


----------



## boyka (15. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

ist aber auch shit. wenn man auf einer insel gefangen ist.

aber die dinger die die japaner haben, würden in deutschland, niemals ans netz gehen.

komme ab von thema:

denke aber auch das die produkte aus japan jetzt billiger werden.
die brauchen dringend geld, viel viel geld. und das schnell
darum werden die sachen billiger.

denke ich.


----------



## Bennz (15. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

solln se doch steigen, umso mehr verdiene ich wenn ich rams verkaufe.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*



MehmetB schrieb:


> Der SONY-Boss soll schon schäumen vor Wut über den Produktionsstillstand.


 
Und du laesst dir keine Chance entgehen gegen Sony zu wettern.
Irgendwie erbaermlich.


----------



## exa (16. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*



boyka schrieb:


> ist aber auch shit. wenn man auf einer insel gefangen ist.
> 
> aber die dinger die die japaner haben, würden in deutschland, niemals ans netz gehen.


 
wie bitte??? Die Kraftwerke der Japaner waren bis 8 auf der Richterskala ausgelegt, zudem haben die Kraftwerke das Beben an sich erstaunlich gut ausgehalten, blöd ist halt das die Kühlung ausgefallen ist, aber das Beben war nunmal 7x stärker, als die Japaner es ausgelegt hatten, und das war schon echt gut...

War klar das die Preise anziehen, denke das wird dann auch noch 3-4 Monate so bleiben


----------



## PontifexM (16. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*



exa schrieb:


> wie bitte??? Die Kraftwerke der Japaner waren bis 8 auf der Richterskala ausgelegt, zudem haben die Kraftwerke das Beben an sich erstaunlich gut ausgehalten, blöd ist halt das die Kühlung ausgefallen ist, aber das Beben war nunmal 7x stärker, als die Japaner es ausgelegt hatten, und das war schon echt gut...
> 
> War klar das die Preise anziehen, denke das wird dann auch noch 3-4 Monate so bleiben


 
ja klär den mal auf in sachen "dinger"


----------



## Citynomad (16. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

Meinetwegen dürfen die Preise gerne steigen, wenn die zusätzlichen Gewinne wenigstens den betroffenen Menschen und Hilfsprogrammen zugute kommen würden. Allerdings verdienen an steigenden Marktpreisen gewöhnlich nur die (Groß-) Händler.

Ich kann es aber auch gut verstehen, wenn Firmenchefs in Japan (auch) an die finanzielle Lage der Unternehmen denken. Dort sind ja Firmen wie Familien. Geht es der Firma schlecht, geht es auch den Angestellten schlecht. Schließlich müssen die Menschen auch Geld verdienen um sich Miete und Brötchen zu verdienen. Entlassungen oder Lohnkürzungen, wegen finanzieller Probleme der Firmen gibt es auch in Japan, sollte es denn so weit kommen. Und jedes bisschen Umsatz, ob durch den "Kleinen Mann" oder Exporte, bedeutet Steuereinnahmen. Vor allem ausländisches Geld durch Export und Tourismus wird dringend benötigt werden für Wiederaufbau, Katastropheneindämmung und Entschädigungen für Geschädigte die es leider garantiert geben wird. Der ausländische Tourismus fällt ja jetzt erstmal komplett flach, da die Airlines wegen der Strahlengefahr ihren Flugbetrieb nach Japan eingestellt haben. Hinzu kommt noch die (verständliche) Angst der Touristen vor Strahlung.

Wollen wir also hoffen, dass es nicht zu starke Auswirkungen auf die japanische Wirtschaft haben wird, wir weiterhin kräftig kaufen können und somit Japan unterstützen können.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

Jedes Jahr sterben etwa 8,8 Millionen *Menschen*, hauptsächlich Kinder, an Hunger... Naja von dem spricht niemand, weils kein Geld kostet ..
Gibt auch andeswo Elektronikkonzerne als in Japan..

Fiebere auch mit den Menschen dort mit... aber dennoch, es sterben überall Menschen auf der Welt, das ist nun mal der lauf der Geschichte..


----------



## Pumpi (16. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

a) Die Flugzeuge fliegen und b) Der größte Konsument von Flashspeicher hat im Moment andere Dinge zu finanzieren, könnte sich auch auswirken.

P.s: 

Mein Beileid


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und du laesst dir keine Chance entgehen gegen Sony zu wettern.
> Irgendwie erbaermlich.


 
Stimmt.
Es ist wirklich echt erbärmlich von den Menschen einfach keine Überstunden zu machen um die Anlagen
wieder am laufen zu kriegen damit das "Soll" erfüllt wird und der CEO seine Prämie kriegt.
Schließlich war es ja nur ein Erdbeben und Strom kommt ja aus der Steckdose also bitte keine Panik.
Die denken doch wirklich erst an sich, ihre Familien & Freunde und wie das nach dem ganzen XYZ weitergehen soll.
Du hast total recht es völlig irgendwie erbärmlich.


----------



## MG42 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Naja, ich wohne etwa 3km Luftlinie von sonem Meiler weg.
> 
> Da stelle ich mir sowas einfach nicht vor, sonst würde ich hier nicht wohnen.
> 
> ...


 
Ist das etwa Phillipsburg? Wenn ja, dann bin ich zwar ca. 20km Luftlinie entfernt, aber kann das Kraftwerk dauernd sehen und zum Glück wird ein Reaktor von den 2en abgeschaltet.
Hoffentlich wird Japan in Zukunst Spitzenreiter für erneuerbare Energien knapp gefolgt von D oder umgekehrt...

2GiB RAM sind momentan ziemlich mickrig, ein zweiter Riegel oder gleich ein 8 GiB Kit wäre interessant (wenn ich das Geld momentan übrig hätte...) aber leider sieht das anders aus... und wenn ichs doch übrig hätte, würde ich aus Respekt keinen kaufen.
Ist doch sowieso Fastenzeit.


----------



## Klutten (17. März 2011)

*AW: Flash und DRAM Preise nach dem Erdbeben in Japan gestiegen; Bauteilknappheit befürchtet*

Da diese News mittlerweile zu einer allgemeinen Diskussion über Japan und seine Probleme verkommt, nutzt bitte den allgemeinen Thread rund um die Katastrophe in Japan:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-update-reaktor-daiichi-2-wird-evakuiert.html


----------

